# Crypt ID (Spathe soon to follow)



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

A friend of mine gave me this Crypt a couple months back but he couldn't remember the name of it. I know it's a huge shot in the dark without a spathe but luckily enough there is a spathe forming on it now ! 

If you look closely there is a pink shimmer/sparkle on the leaf.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks. I will also post a picture of the spathe once it gets larger.


----------

